# Cooler Master or NZXT



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a cabinet case for a regular desktop. For the given budget I have to chose between Cooler Master Elite 330, Cooler Master Elite 342 & NZXT GAMMA Classic series. Now the most visible difference between the cooler master & the nzxt models is that the nzxt has a capacity of 6 fans. That's a lot of fans. And I am not sure if I would be utilizing all the 6 fan spaces, and keeping the fan spaces empty will attract dust. Please advice.

All comments are welcome.

The configuration of the desktop is as follows:

Processor:Intel i5 2500
Mobo:Intel DH67BL
HDD:WD 500 GB SATA
RAM:Coirsair 2x2gb DDR3 1333MHz
DVD Drive:Sony SATA DVD Combo
PSU:Antec VP450P

P.S If You think there are better cases for the same budget, let me know.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you plan on overclocking?
Does the room the PC will be in tend to get hot in the summer or do u blast A/C?
Do you want something in your room making lots of noise?


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

no i won't be overclocking.

room temp in summer would be around 99 degrees Fahrenheit. I may not use A/C.

that's a big NO on the room noise thing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ambient temps aren't a big issue with a good case and hardware if the case is located in an open area.
I'm a big fan of CoolerMaster cases so I'm biased. Either of the two you have listed are fine. One 120MM fan in front & rear is commonly plenty. If you go with the 342, move the fan to the back or purchase anther 120mm for the back.
You didn't list any prices or a budget.
Are you using a dedicated GPU?


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not using a dedicated GPU right now, maybe I'll upgrade to one in future.
That's why I selected a 450W PSU, for future upgrades.

I have dropped the 342, now its just the 330 & GAMMA.

I want to know if I really need the extra fan space in the GAMMA.
or the 330's 2x120mm & an air duct will do just fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One rear 120mm fan will most likely be all you need for the hardware you have listed. You can always ad another if needed.


----------



## aXeon (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank You. I guess I'll go with the 330 then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good choice and best of luck!


----------

